# Ricardo Pereira



## ralf (21 Novembre 2016)

Nome completo: Ricardo Pereira
Paese: Portogallo
Età: 23 anni
Data di nascita: Ottobre 06 1993
Luogo di nascita: Lisbona
Altezza: 1.75 m
Peso: 70 kg

Terzino sinistro classe 1993 del Nizza ma di proprietà del Porto, sta facendo molto bene tanto da esser entrato nel giro della nazionale maggiore. Ha una clausula rescissoria di 25M e pare sia seguito anche dalla Juve(te pareva ). Può giocare sia destra che a sinistra, tecnicamente molto bravo e dotato di una buona corsa. Visto che ci serve come il pane un terzino sinistro con le sue caratteristiche, credo che Pereira possa essere l'uomo giusto.

Il suo rendimento su Whoscored:


----------



## ralf (21 Novembre 2016)




----------



## Alfabri (23 Novembre 2016)

Caspita che passo! Non l'ho mai visto giocare quindi non mi sbilancio, però sembrerebbe il caso di tenerlo sott'occhio.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Novembre 2016)

Sta facendo benissimo al Nizza ma onestamente nel ruolo preferisco Widmer, noi cmq al Milan abbiamo bisogno di un terzino mancino, uno di qualità che possa aiutare Romagnoli nella impostazione, uno come Ricardo Rodriguez sarebbe perfetto, Barreca, Wendell o Mendy come alternativa.


----------



## Alfabri (24 Novembre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Sta facendo benissimo al Nizza ma onestamente nel ruolo preferisco Widmer, noi cmq al Milan abbiamo bisogno di un terzino mancino, uno di qualità che possa aiutare Romagnoli nella impostazione, uno come Ricardo Rodriguez sarebbe perfetto, Barreca, Wendell o Mendy come alternativa.



Nono Abate va' defenestrato anche lui al più presto! Su Widmer sono indeciso, un paio di stagioni fa mi convinceva di più, mi da l'impressione di non avere ulteriori margini di miglioramento...


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Novembre 2016)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Nono Abate va' defenestrato anche lui al più presto! Su Widmer sono indeciso, un paio di stagioni fa mi convinceva di più, mi da l'impressione di non avere ulteriori margini di miglioramento...



Defenestrato da Calabria e poi dietro negli allievi abbiamo Bellanova.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Novembre 2016)

Non è mancino, non serve.


----------



## ralf (8 Febbraio 2017)

In Inghilterra scrivono di un presunto interessamento del Liverpool e dell'Inter.


----------



## ralf (30 Aprile 2017)

Rientrato dall'infortuinio subito decisivo, goal e assist.


----------

